# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Τηλεόραση SAMSUNG και MPEG4

## lcharal

Καλημέρα σας! έχω την samsung le32s86bd, και ο ενσωματομένος ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής είναι mpeg2. Η τηλεόραση έχει και υποδοχή slot. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, ή χρησιμοποίηση κάποιας κάρτας slot, για να ανοίγει τα κανάλια της digea που είναι σε κωδικοποίηση mpeg4?

----------


## γάτος

Νομίζω μια κάρτα NEOTION NP4 είναι η λύση.
Από εδώ φαίνεται ότι είναι συμβατή με την τηλεόραση σου.
Τώρα από πού θα την αγοράσεις, ξάσου!!!

----------


## billisj

φιλε μου σου λεω δεν αξιζη ο κοπος να πας να την παρεις ,την εχω παρει και εγω και δεν δουλευει σωστα ,τρωει μερικες φορες κοληματα και μαλιστα εχω παρει την NP4+ ,την τελευταια που εχει βγαλει, τελικα πηγα και πηρα εναν εξωτερικο δεκτη και τον εχω συνδεση και ειναι ολα μια χαρα ,το μονο κακο ειναι οτι βαζεις και αλλα εξτρα καλωδια για τον εξωτερικο δεκτη οκοκοκ  ελπιζω να σε βοηθεισα.....

----------


## andyferraristi

Νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον billisj. Αν και εγώ με την LG μου δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα (εκτός από ένα μήνυμα "Υπηρεσίες HD" που περιφερόταν ασκόπως μέσα στην οθόνη και λύθηκε τελικά με Firmware Update), εντούτοις ένας συνάδελφος που την έβαλε σε Samsung βρήκε το διάολο του όπως χαρακτηριστικά έλεγε. Το χειρότερο δε είναι ότι οι αντιπρωσωπείες ΔΕΝ την αναγνωρίζουν ως συμβατή με τις τηλεοράσεις τους, επομένως δεν κάνουν κάτι ώστε να λυθεί το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα υπάρξει (έστω και απλό) ...

----------


## lcharal

Μάλιστα, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις γνώσεις σας. Θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως και βλέπουμε...

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Μάλιστα, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις γνώσεις σας. Θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως και βλέπουμε...



Προσπαθησε αλλα βρες τροπο να την παρεις με τον ορο να την επιστρεψης αν δεν παει καλα.
Το πιθανοτερο ειναι αυτο βεβαια,αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις αν δεν δοκιμασεις.
Ειμαστε μακρια αλλιος δεν ειχα θεμα να σου δωσω δοκιμαστικα,εχω 4-5 ,και ΝΡ και ΝΡ+,οι οποιες τελικα εμειναν στο ''ραφι''(συρταρη)...

----------


## Άγγελος

Εγώ πάντως την εχω στην δικιά μου SONY KDL40W2000 από τότε όπου βγήκαν τα ψηφιακά και δουλεύει μια χαρά!
(μια φορά τον μήνα το καλοκαίρι βασικά όταν ζεστένετε πολυ κολάει αλλά μετά απο 2 λεπτά εκτός είναι οκ.)
Σε 2 άλλες SAMSUNG στην μια ήταν μια χαρά στην άλλη αργούσε να αλλάξει τα κανάλια.
Είναι θέμα μοντέλου νομίζω τελικά, μόνο με δοκιμή θα δεις στην δικιά σου...

----------


## plouf

οπως ειπαν ειναι καθαρα θεμα μοντελου-συμβατοτηας , απλα κανεις δεν μπορει να πει με σιγουρια αν την δοκιμασεις

αν θες να ριψοκινδυνεψεις να χασεις τα 30-40 ευρω καντο, η αν βρεις ενα φιλο να στη δανεισε ιγια μερικες μερε το ιδανικο, αν τη βαλεις και παιζε τελος !

ΔΕΝ κολαει - εχει προβληματα σε ολους απλως σε ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ τηλεορασεων

----------


## jtb

> Καλημέρα σας! έχω την samsung le32s86bd, και ο ενσωματομένος ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής είναι mpeg2. Η τηλεόραση έχει και υποδοχή slot. 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, ή χρησιμοποίηση κάποιας κάρτας slot, για να ανοίγει τα κανάλια της digea που είναι σε κωδικοποίηση mpeg4?



 Εγώ μάλλον έχω ίδια τηλεόραση με σένα (LE32*R*86BD). Έχω βάλει την NP4+ από τότε που σταμάτησε το αναλογικό σήμα στην Αθήνα. Δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Το μόνο που ίσως να σε ενοχλεί είναι ο χρόνος για να αλλάξεις το κανάλι (γύρω στα 2 δευτερόλεπτα). Το οποίο δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου. Το πλεονέκτημα της κάρτας είναι οτι έχεις ένα κοντρόλ και μείον μια έξτρα συσκευή (χώρος + κατανάλωση ρεύματος). Α κάτι άλλο ξεχνά το HD με την κάρτα.

----------

